# Vicente Fernandez sings to his miniatures



## Seashells (Oct 11, 2008)

Just bumped into this, and thought to share with you.

There are beautiful loud colored minis and a gorgeous buckskin mini.

Enjoy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcSPXYC1QYg...feature=related

Title: LOS CAZAHUATES-- VICENTE FERNANDEZ


----------



## Gini (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you for sharing! Gorgeous horses and a wonderful voice.


----------



## barefoot (Oct 11, 2008)

Does anyone know what he is singing about?


----------



## loveminis (Oct 11, 2008)

Lovely !

.... did you notice how the minis are tied though ? They can't put their heads in a relaxed position


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 11, 2008)

loveminis said:


> Lovely ! .... did you notice how the minis are tied though ? They can't put their heads in a relaxed position






I noticed that too, hope it was just for the video. But those horses are beautiful!

I certainly wouldn't mind having that buckskin at my place.


----------



## twister (Oct 11, 2008)

New Mini Owner said:


> loveminis said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely ! .... did you notice how the minis are tied though ? They can't put their heads in a relaxed position
> ...


me too



I loved that little buckskin, had the most beautiful head.

Yvonne


----------

